# looking to buy a Tange Mamba



## cstorar (Aug 21, 2012)

Trying to help out a buddy.He grew up in England and he wants his childhood bike.Im thinking this is going to be a hard one to find.If anyone has one let me know.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 22, 2012)

*Get a picture up of what your after*



cstorar said:


> Trying to help out a buddy.He grew up in England and he wants his childhood bike.Im thinking this is going to be a hard one to find.If anyone has one let me know.




Picture of the bicycle would help for instant recognition from members here who have seen one somewhere or something close -- just trying to help


----------

